# suspending staves...



## Siwash (Oct 16, 2016)

How do you folks do this? Can the just be placed into the carboys/demis instead of "suspending" them with fishing line? Does it even matter? 

thanks


----------



## heatherd (Oct 16, 2016)

@Siwash I just drop them in, but they are a bit of a pain to remove. You have to fill the carboy with water and turn upside down so that the stave gets in the neck and slides out.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 16, 2016)

I like the string...too easy. Easy to remove when the oak is where you like it...pull it out....you can rack or bottle when ever you ready, doesn't have to be right now.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 17, 2016)

I find if you cut the staves or break the spirals in half they come out of the carboy a lot easier. Roy


----------



## Siwash (Oct 17, 2016)

FTC Wines said:


> I find if you cut the staves or break the spirals in half they come out of the carboy a lot easier. Roy



Oh that's an interesting idea... didnt think of that. 

thanks... 

stated MLF and waiting for the oak to arrive from Morewine as i forgot to order a few weeks ago


----------

